# Braggin on Arya's Recall...



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

I seriously love this dog. SO easy to train, would be so much further along if I didn't have school, work, and a horse... 

Today was the first day we went to the park and I let her off leash. Off leash is allowed at this park, and when I arrived (around 11:30 AM), there was nobody there. Once people started arriving 30 minutes later both dogs were put on leashes for the rest of our time there.

She has decent recall at home, always better outside for some reason. It's generally about 95% of the time, always worse when my older dog is there, since my older dog does NOT have a solid recall. I can go get her at any point in time, and sometimes she'll come to me, but it's not solid, and she's at an age where I don't really care about making it more solid, since she is content on a leash anyways.

But... this isn't about her. This is about Arya. 13 weeks old yesterday, and her recall is awesome. 

I didn't video it, but she was also able to be recalled from some people who were walking by... and people are her biggest distraction. Animals, other dogs (apart from Tasha), smells, etc... she really doesn't care. People.... she wants nothing more than to be friends with all of them. 

So... videos of her recall!! (also, I only ever try to use "come" once, in the video where I couldn't see her, I was looking in the wrong direction since I wasn't 100% sure which way they went, and so I said "come" more than I normally would, and then when I saw her, only to reinforce it to her that yes, I was talking to her).

Arya recall #1 - YouTube

Arya Recall #2 - YouTube

And one for fun, playing on the slide. 

Arya Playing on the Slide - YouTube


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Cute pup and well done on the recall. She bit hard on that first slide attempt. She must watch NASCAR, she seems to have a little trouble with that right hand turn


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice pup and nice energy from you! 

My dog does the same thing on the slides. First sign of a twist and he jumps off. Not really great for the hips so I only let him go down straight slides.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Impressive, great work, great dog!


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks guys.  she's awesome.

And yeah, there weren't any strait slides at the park. I had her up on the jungle gym bc it's a new surface, and she decided to go down one. I thought it was cute so I took a video. After these two slide jumps we went off to do something else. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Enjoyed the videos!


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

haha at this age they teeter like a see saw when they run. really evident in the second video


----------

